# Another Trans problem



## fubar865 (Jul 30, 2010)

First off its a 93. the PO told me the trans was slipping but only when it warmed up. I took it out for a drive and its barely starting to slip in 1st and 2nd but once in overdrive it runs perfect. I took the car to a trans specialist and they ran a test on it and no codes came back, however they said its gonna be $500 to break down the trans and come up with a full diagnosis, and i just dont have that kind of cash layin around. i have another trans so im going to break it down and try to find any parts i can salvage from one to the other. 

the Fluid is nice and pink and doesnt smell burnt at all. there's 151K on the car, any good advice is much appreciated. Also if someone can give me a link to a 93 transmission diagram that would be amazing.


----------



## sanford7575 (May 23, 2006)

*Lucas Oil*

My suggestion is to flush and fill with Lucas Oil. I do it every 2 years on my '92SE w/ 146K and the tranny shifts perfectly! Any time I feel a slight slippage, I flush and fill.


----------



## Rworlds (Apr 3, 2008)

*Overhaul/Rebuild*

These trannys are a little troublesome i just coughed up the money and had it overhauled with a shift kit, its much smoother and and i drive with more confidence when climbing hills, not getting that burnt trans fluid smell anymore either, quick fixes only work temporarily. Do it right and let a shop diagnose it for you. I can honestly say it was money well spent. $500 isnt to much for peace of mind.


----------



## Shun Polock (Aug 26, 2010)

A car’s transmission is the device that transmits the power generated by the engine to the wheels of your car which produces motion. The power from the transmission is transmitted to the wheels via the axel. There are two types of transmission, manual and automatic. Manual transmission cars have three foot pedals: the clutch, the brake and the accelerator. An automatic car, on the other hand, has only two. Manual transmission cars also have a gear shift that guides changes in the transmission depending on the terrain that the car is traveling over. In automatic transmission cars, this gear system is automated.


----------

